# CPC-A looking for entry-level coding position



## redlady17

I recently got me CPC-A certification and I am looking for an entry-level coding position in Tucson, AZ. I'm dedicated, detailed oriented, and a quick learner. If any knows of a position that I can apply for please contact me. Thank you.


----------



## mbernardis

*Looking for coders*

Go to usa.gov and apply at the va in tucson they are looking for coders.


----------

